# Cheltenham -  Tuesday



## KautoStar1 (14 March 2016)

Go go go.....


----------



## KautoStar1 (15 March 2016)

Early Tuesday news. Voutor goes for the Ryan Air rather than the gold cup.


----------



## Mariposa (15 March 2016)

Aaaah they've switched! 

So who is everyone on today? Can anyone beat Min in the first? I'm on Altior, lovely horse that he is!


----------



## eggs (15 March 2016)

Very excited as just heard we have tickets for Friday - it will be first trip to Cheltenham.


----------



## TelH (15 March 2016)

Annie Power!


----------



## Mariposa (15 March 2016)

I'm torn for the Champion Hurdle. I'd like a mare to win and I think Annie Power is fab..but I'd be very happy if The New One won.

I'm counting down the minutes to leave work and race home!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 March 2016)

I Beg The Differ for the Champion Hurdle  

Ready ...
Steady ...


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 March 2016)

ROAR!!!!!!!!


----------



## frostyfingers (15 March 2016)

Yes! Well done Henderson & De Boinville.


----------



## Mariposa (15 March 2016)

Super chuffed for them!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 March 2016)

I would love Sizing John to win the Arkle. Loved Sizing Europe so always side with the Sizing horses.


----------



## wellwisher (15 March 2016)

Just catching up as had to (slowly and painfully) work until lunchtime so enjoying the +1 coverage....Altior - what a star, head down and kept going.  Think everyone at work is pleased ive got the rest of the week off so wont be boring them!


----------



## Mariposa (15 March 2016)

I think work was happy to see the back of me too - I was driving them all nuts! Right - next race! What are we all on? I'd love to see Theatre Guide win


----------



## KautoStar1 (15 March 2016)

Douvan was spectacular.  A gold cup winner of the future ?


----------



## Wimbles (15 March 2016)

Back at work after watching the first two fantastic races on my lunch hour (carefully planned).  Got the live news feed on, it says Theatre Guide fell in the last race, can anyone tell me if he got up OK?

Edited to add that I was happy that I backed the winner of the last but can't celebrate until I know he's OK


----------



## Mariposa (15 March 2016)

They said he got up ok - will update if they say anything else.


----------



## Wimbles (15 March 2016)

Brilliant, thanks so much!  This has got to be the worst way to "watch" racing!  Will be much happier when I'm trackside tomorrow


----------



## KautoStar1 (15 March 2016)

Blimey. Annie Power. What a mare.   Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Doormouse (15 March 2016)

KautoStar1 said:



			Blimey. Annie Power. What a mare.   Wow. Just wow.
		
Click to expand...

This. So pleased for her.


----------



## TelH (15 March 2016)

KautoStar1 said:



			Blimey. Annie Power. What a mare.   Wow. Just wow.
		
Click to expand...

Hooray for chestnut mares!  
She was a bit special today


----------



## Mariposa (15 March 2016)

Prize of the day must go to Desert Queen for walking over every hurdle bar two! How did she stay upright?!


----------



## Doormouse (15 March 2016)

Mariposa said:



			Prize of the day must go to Desert Queen for walking over every hurdle bar two! How did she stay upright?!
		
Click to expand...

Don't think she will take to fences or will require a very brave jockey to give it a go!!!


----------



## Alec Swan (15 March 2016)

All that I need to do now is buy a lottery ticket,  win the roll-over,  and then buy the mare Annie Power.  She isn't for sale?  Oh yes she is at the money that I'd offer!  She would then go smartly off to stud.  

Who would we use?  That's the question!  For me it would be Presenting,  unless a better horse can be suggested!! 

Has anyone heard how The Governess is?  A Hideous fall.  The poor girl.

Alec.


----------



## bonny (15 March 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			All that I need to do now is buy a lottery ticket,  win the roll-over,  and then buy the mare Annie Power.  She isn't for sale?  Oh yes she is at the money that I'd offer!  She would then go smartly off to stud.  

Who would we use?  That's the question!  For me it would be Presenting,  unless a better horse can be suggested!! 

Has anyone heard how The Governess is?  A Hideous fall.  The poor girl.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Annie is just amazing and I very much doubt any amount of money would buy her and I for one hope and imagine that she will stay in training for a few more years, would be a waste to go to stud now.


----------



## Lanky Loll (15 March 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			All that I need to do now is buy a lottery ticket,  win the roll-over,  and then buy the mare Annie Power.  She isn't for sale?  Oh yes she is at the money that I'd offer!  She would then go smartly off to stud.  

Who would we use?  That's the question!  For me it would be Presenting,  unless a better horse can be suggested!! 

Has anyone heard how The Governess is?  A Hideous fall.  The poor girl.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

She suffered a fatal injury according to the RP live blog


----------



## Wimbles (15 March 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			All that I need to do now is buy a lottery ticket,  win the roll-over,  and then buy the mare Annie Power.  She isn't for sale?  Oh yes she is at the money that I'd offer!  She would then go smartly off to stud.  

Who would we use?  That's the question!  For me it would be Presenting,  unless a better horse can be suggested!! 

Has anyone heard how The Governess is?  A Hideous fall.  The poor girl.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Just read The Governess was put down


----------



## MurphysMinder (15 March 2016)

She fell right in front of me, I think she died instantly &#128542;


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 March 2016)

MurphysMinder said:



			She fell right in front of me, I think she died instantly &#128542;
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully so as that is the best way to go if there has to be a way. 



It's turning into the Mullins/Walsh/Ricci Rich show already. Bored now.


----------



## Alec Swan (15 March 2016)

Desperate news.  And again,  we should have our thoughts focussed on those who tonight will go home alone,  and will face an empty stable tomorrow morning.

Tomorrow will be another day,  but &#8230;&#8230;..

Alec.


----------



## Alec Swan (15 March 2016)

Mariposa said:



			Prize of the day must go to Desert Queen for walking over every hurdle bar two! How did she stay upright?!
		
Click to expand...




Doormouse said:



			Don't think she will take to fences or will require a very brave jockey to give it a go!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'll admit that she went through just about every hurdle,  but I wonder if she may show fences a little more respect.  She certainly shows a worrying level of disregard for the present obstacles! 

Alec.


----------



## minesadouble (15 March 2016)

The Govaness gone and also Pont Alexandre and Rezorbi in the two subsequent races. My heart sinks when this happens at Cheltenham on day one .
RIP brave souls.


----------



## teapot (15 March 2016)

What happened to Port Alexandre? Thought was pulled up?


----------



## minesadouble (15 March 2016)

Pont Alexandre broke a hind leg apparently.


----------



## Mariposa (15 March 2016)

So sad - awful to lose such brave horses. Thoughts with all connections.


----------



## alliwantforchristmas (15 March 2016)

So sad for the loss of the horses ...


----------



## Madam Min (15 March 2016)

Thoughts to all those connected to three sadly lost today, RIP xxxxxxx


----------



## Madam Min (15 March 2016)

TelH said:



			Hooray for chestnut mares!  
She was a bit special today 

Click to expand...

Chesnut mares rock!!! I'm biased though as we have one who looks at bit like Annie Power!! ;-)


----------



## scotlass (15 March 2016)

Some great performances today from Altior, the very imposing Douvan and especially from the tough, gutsy Annie Power ... and also from My Tent or Yours to take 2nd after nearly two years off the track - an impressive training accomplishment as this appears to be a very complex horse in many ways.

However, thoughts with everyone connected to the three horses who sadly lost their lives today.

The C4 interview with Sir AP and Ruby Walsh revealed quite a double act


----------



## Alec Swan (15 March 2016)

EKW said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..

It's turning into the Mullins/Walsh/Ricci Rich show already. Bored now.
		
Click to expand...

We've further to go yet,  but I agree with you.

Alec.


----------



## claracanter (15 March 2016)

So sad about the three horse who lost their lives. Such a high number. I understand two were at the last fence so right in the public eye. I always question why I love racing so much every time this happens. If I had heard three dogs had been killed at a greyhound meeting i would be appalled.  It takes an awful lot of care and attention just to get one of these beautiful creatures to a race course. They are so fragile and sensitive.I have an ex racehorse and I know the instances of fatal field injuries are very high, look at Kauto Star ( maybe not the best example because of all the controversy, but I know a couple of people who have lost their thoroughbreds in the field.) Anyway I think what I'm trying to say is these horse are very well cared for, don't deserve to die for our entertainment but tomorrow I will be watching again. What is it about the thoroughbred that gets under our skin.


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 March 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			We've further to go yet,  but I agree with you.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I don't begrudge the stunning performances put in by the horses and it was a pleasure to watch, but the reality is Rich Richi is just that, ridiculously rich and all off the back of banking, need we say more ?  There is something unsavoury about that man, no idea what and probably an irrational comment.  JP is a very wealthy man with many horses but he seems to come across as a mild mannered reserved man who loves his horses, unlike the pilchard from Ryan Air.

Not a great day for racing with 3 dead and with the ground drying the tally will be added to.  Thoughts are with the stable staff with empty headcollars.  Lets hope tomorrows magnificent horses come home safe.


----------



## Clodagh (15 March 2016)

I think Rich Ricci actually comes across quite well. Yes he is forthcoming but he is American and a banker! None of the winning owners there today were hard up. Good luck to them all. I rode Altior up the hill though, young lab thought I had gone barmy.
You can have Annie Power, Alec, I will have Vroum Vroum Mag, did you see the backside on that? She would cross a fair bit of country out hunting. 

So sad about the horses that died, my sympathies to their connections.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 March 2016)

The saviour for racehorses on the track compared to those who go at home is on the track the majority of the time death is instantaneous, if not then it will be no more than minutes and long, long before the adrenaline runs out and the horse feels pain. 

Another day and hopefully a much happier one than today.


----------



## Mariposa (15 March 2016)

Rich Ricci it a funny one.  He's always well spoken, forthcoming and seems to genuinely care about his horses. Yes, he has pots of cash and a questionable taste in suits, but how lucky we are to be seeing these amazing horses of his.

I had a good day, but the Altior's race was my favourite - I was leaping around the room! Really annoyingly a bl**dy client rang me just as the Champion Hurdle started which slightly took the edge off my excitement! Couldn't really screech for The New One as I talked to them...


----------



## Honeylight (16 March 2016)

Mariposa said:



			Rich Ricci it a funny one.  He's always well spoken, forthcoming and seems to genuinely care about his horses. Yes, he has pots of cash and a questionable taste in suits, but how lucky we are to be seeing these amazing horses of his.

I had a good day, but the Altior's race was my favourite - I was leaping around the room! Really annoyingly a bl**dy client rang me just as the Champion Hurdle started which slightly took the edge off my excitement! Couldn't really screech for The New One as I talked to them...
		
Click to expand...

Horses don't know about the financial status of their owners and we mustn't take anything away from them, but I don't like Rich Ricci either. Many people in this country are suffering due to unscrupulous, greedy bankers; though I imagine if we delved we would find unpleasant information about many owners.


----------



## Lanky Loll (16 March 2016)

And some plain unpleasant owners!


----------

